# Center Track Belt Pulleys Available for Rohloff SPEEDHUB



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

Rohloff-specific, center-track belt drive parts have landed!


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

I've just been reading up on Gates Carbon Drives so this is good news. I reckon I'll be heading down this track for my Pugsley. I suspect it'll have huge advantages in the sand and salt + mud and crud!!

Any idea of the costs?

Al


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

The belt system works quite well in inclement riding conditions since it doesn't have any lubricant that will get washed off. Don't forget that you will have to get a splitter added to your frame to be able to install the belt.

There is some variation in price between the different belt and pulley sizes, but expect to pay $3-350 for the 4 belt parts (Rohloff adapter, front and rear pulleys, belt) plus $70 for a snubber.


----------



## estutjaweh (Jan 3, 2008)

...add the cost of getting a frame tested after you've had a splitter brazed in or you won't even be able to buy the parts!! No thanks. I'll stick to a chain.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Does the center track change the belt line from the original pulleys?

Tim


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

TimT, I think they're a touch different. There are a few varieties of specs, including CenterTrack, here: http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/downloads/tech_docs/SprocketDimensionsBeltLineSpecifications.pdf


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

estutjaweh said:


> ...add the cost of getting a frame tested after you've had a splitter brazed in or you won't even be able to buy the parts!! No thanks. I'll stick to a chain.


What is a frame test, who does it, and why?


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

I haven't seen a published spec yet for the Rohloff CT pulleys, but the belt line is slightly narrower (~0.75mm), similar to the differences seen on the spec sheet for the Shimano hubs.


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

The test measures the deflection of the dropouts under the simulated load of a tensioned belt. If the dropouts move too far side to side (lateral deflection), the pulleys will no longer be in-plane and the belt can wander off. If the dropouts move too far forward (chainstay compression) belt tension is lost and the belt can ratchet over the rear pulley. Both of these situations present obvious safety concerns.

Frame testing in the US is performed by Carbon Drive Systems and in Europe by Universal Transmissions.

Details on the test rig and procedure can be seen here: www.g-boxx.com/pdf/pdf-23-03-10_2/GATES-Frame-stiffness-EN.pdf


----------



## Oslo_biker (Nov 30, 2005)

They look great!

Do you have the combined weight of the Gates-Rohloff Carrier and the T20 sprocket (or separated)?


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

My scale says:

Gates Adapter: 45g
20T Center Track Pulley: 49g

Neil


----------



## meekjt (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone know where one can purchase the Rohloff specific sprocket and/or adapter?


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

Cycle Monkey has these parts in stock. They can be purchased through your local dealer, frame builder, or through me directly. Please contact me directly to see if your frame is compatible with a belt setup.

Neil


----------

